# Hello everyone i'm new hear and moving to sharm in july just looking for advice



## yasmin and hany (May 27, 2010)

hello everyone

just wondered if there is anyone who coudld advise me on the following if they live in sharm,

can you recomend a good doctor ? i lived there before for 7 months and found the doctors dish out strong medication willy nilly i;m more concerned for my children 1 3yr old and 6 month old baby.

also looking at schools internaional American or The british school any comments?

and lastly does any one know of any groups for ex pats in sharm ?

thanks for reading this 
sarah


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

yasmin and hany said:


> hello everyone
> 
> just wondered if there is anyone who coudld advise me on the following if they live in sharm,
> 
> ...


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Sarah,

I lived in Sharm for a few years and worked in both of the schools (Im a qualified primary teacher!) so can give you lots of info but will not do so publicly when you are have posted a number of times I will be able to private mail you.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

yasmin and hany said:


> hello everyone
> 
> just wondered if there is anyone who coudld advise me on the following if they live in sharm,
> 
> ...



Hello Sarah and welcome to the forum 

When it comes to doctors, I personally have used the Sinai Clinic in Hadaba and have never had any problems. I have a two year old girl, so I know where your coming from. For minor ailments I've quite often self diagnosed (cough syrups etc) and when she is a bit more poorly the pharmacists are usually helpful too. They've never prescribed anything too strong and always advise on how to take etc.

When it comes to schools, they do seem to be improving rapidly. The British School in Coral Bay has just announced the introduction of GCSE's. There are many schools to choose from now and parents seem to show a lot of confidence in their child's education.

Finally, there is a group here called the Sharm Women Club. It is not necessarily for expats, but they meet once each month to discuss issues, and hold many social events. In any case you can meet people easily and I'm sure will soon have many friends 

If you have any other questions just give me a shout 

Sam


----------

